# Another Rescue???



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

Last night my brother spotted a West Highland Terrier walking around outside of our house. He has a collar, but no tags on it. We think he is partially blind though and he did bite my brother. :no: I think he was startled and isn't normally aggressive. So hopefully we can locate the owners or a rescue that can take him soon. Does anyone know of a west highland rescue in Ohio? He can't stay long at our house (he is currently in a kennel in the garage, and no one is allowed to touch him) because he bit and we don't want it to happen again.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I found this one-

Westie Rescue, OH

Here's their website-

ohiowestie.com – The Home of the West Highland White Terrier Club of Northern Ohio


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

He needs to be quarantined for 14 days, or whatever your state recommends, due to the bite.
Has he been checked for a chip?


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I found this one-
> 
> Westie Rescue, OH
> 
> ...


I found the same one and called them. When they found out what district we were in they said to go ahead and call the pound. Apparently we have a really good pound in the area that they work with whenever the pound gets in a Westie, and by going through the pound the rescue won't have to pay for much of the initial vet bills (shots, spay/neuter, etc.). He does seem to be sick, has a horrible case of ear mites, and possibly parvo.


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

Here is a pic. Oh, and he's not blind he's deaf as a doorknob. We found him late at night and thought that his eyesight was bad, but after further evaluations we realized he could see, he just can't hear.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kylie*

Be very careful and ask the shelter to notify you if he is ill with anything.
Since your BROTHER was bit you need to know and parvo is EXTREMELY CONTAGIOUS.

Kylie: Check Craigslist for your city and state in Lost and Found and in Pets, maybe someone listed him as missing or lost.
Where in Ohio are you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Could this be him?*

Lost & Found Pets of Desoto County | Facebook



https://www.facebook.com/pages/Lost-Found-Pets.../129427287099257‎



Missing: senior (solid white) West Highland Terrier (deaf and nearly blind) wandered off last night (Friday 6/7) from Cedar Creek / Cedar Crest subdivision in ...


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Be very careful and ask the shelter to notify you if he is ill with anything.
> Since your BROTHER was bit you need to know and parvo is EXTREMELY CONTAGIOUS.
> 
> Kylie: Check Craigslist for your city and state in Lost and Found and in Pets, maybe someone listed him as missing or lost.
> Where in Ohio are you.


 We have been extremely cautious, my mom worked for a vet so she is aware of the dangers. He did not piece the skin when he bit my brother, so he should be ok, but the pound is aware of the bite. We think he was dumped, and if I had to guess I would say probably by the puppy mill down the road that has westie's. But I would love it if he really was lost.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kylie*

So glad you know to be cautious!


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

There is nothing on craigslist, but I am posting a found ad right now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kylie*

Look at June 17 Westie on this link.

Lost & Found Information in Cincinnati


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> So glad you know to be cautious!


We are being cautious. I've had probably 3 showers at least over the less than 24 hours we had him, and he has been kept totally separate from our pets (who are vaccinated against parvo, but we wanted to be safe). Plus we weren't allowed to touch him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's adorable, thanks for helping him out whether it be finding his family or getting him into Rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kylie*

Kylie: Check Craigslist for your city and state in Lost and Found and in Pets, maybe someone listed him as missing or lost.
Where in Ohio are you?

Also, check on FidoFinder in Lost Dogs and post himin Found Dogs
http://www.fidofinder.com/


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Lost & Found Pets of Desoto County | Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't get the link to work but it might be him. Could you try reposting? Thanks
And I can't click on the june 17 lost and found listing for more details, will it let you?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kylie*

It won't let me click on it either.

What city are you in in Ohio. I might be able to do a google that way.
You said he is deaf, but not blind?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?id=129427287099257&story_fbid=546860408689274

Lost & Found Pets of Desoto County


OLIVE BRANCH-PLEASE BE ON THE LOOKOUT FOR THIS SMALL WHITE SENIOR DOG-DEAF & NEARLY BLIND

Missing: senior (solid white) West Highland Terrier (deaf and nearly blind) wandered off last night (Friday 6/7) from Cedar Creek / Cedar Crest subdivision in Olive Branch located south of 78. He is not wearing his collar answers to "Bosley" if found call Jacob 901-937-9387


about a week ago






Like
CommentShare
46 Shares.




Martha Robinson Hocutt, Wendy Bartlett and 1 other person like this..











Lost & Found Pets of Desoto County Have asked for street/cross street he went missing from as well as pic and more info.

June 8 at 1:15pm · Like..











Lisa Depa-Quarry Please find him....

June 9 at 2:37am via mobile · Like..











Lost & Found Pets of Desoto County Missing from Austin Drive, dog is very deaf-will not likely hear you calling him. Need everyone's prayers for a safe return.

June 9 at 8:53am · Like · 1..











Judy Dombrowski They need to alert Mail Man, UPS, vets, etc. Posters too.

June 9 at 4:03pm · Like


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*The one we couldn't open is about a female*

Lost & Found Information in Cincinnati

Jun-17-2013
Lost Older Westie Terrier with skin issues (Loveland)
Missing senior Westie dog in Lewis Rd/Bellemeade subdivision area of Loveland. She has a skin disorder and is in frail health. She is missing fur and has mottled skin from the autoimmune disorder. (Yes, she's been under Vet care for years) She is wel [...]

*The one we couldn't open is about a female.*


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd doubt an older dog like that with a collar was dumped. He most likely has a home nearby, got out, and can't find his way home. Looks like he was groomed in the not too distant past.

Check Craiglist, and if there isn't a 'lost' post, post a 'found' post for a Westie and hold back on posting details so you can ask questions like 'what color, sex, etc.' 'was he wearing a collar?' 'what color is the collar' if they answer yes.

Visit our website.
West Highland White Terrier Club of Northern Ohio. Rescue contact: Chris Shriber 
[email protected] 
(330) 833-5434. 


West Highland White Terrier Rescue of Central Ohio 
670 White Tail Drive 
Gahanna, OH 43230 
Phone: 614-937-2821

Email:  [email protected]


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> It won't let me click on it either.
> 
> What city are you in in Ohio. I might be able to do a google that way.
> You said he is deaf, but not blind?


I don't think he is blind (at least not completely). He doesn't respond to noise at all (not even an ear twitch) but if you wave something in front of his face he would sometimes follow it with his head/eyes. He never once made a sound, is that normal for deaf dogs to be overly quite? I would prefer to not give my location for safety reasons if you don't mind. The dog on facebook is 4 hours from us, so unless someone found him and moved him I don't think it is him. And he doesn't answer to "Bosley", although I'm not sure how any deaf + mostly blind dog could though :


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

We found a chihuahua last year wearing a collar with no tag.

It turned out he'd gotten out of the owner's parents house while she was at the store. She was from out of state visiting family in Nashville. We posted a Craigslist ad and got a call within a few hours. The woman was in tears. They'd been frantically looking for him for hours.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I pray he is lost and not just dumped.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It's not parvo you need to worry about for your brother. If he was bitten you need to be concerned about rabies, because you don't know if the dog has his shots.

I hope you find the owner and they can tell you if he has been vaccinated.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Have you taken him to the shelter or posted ads on facebook or craigslist? 

Have you taken him in to see if he's chipped? 

Please always keep in mind that this could be someone's pet and they may be desperately searching for him.


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

Megora said:


> Have you taken him to the shelter or posted ads on facebook or craigslist?
> 
> Have you taken him in to see if he's chipped?
> 
> Please always keep in mind that this could be someone's pet and they may be desperately searching for him.


Yes to all three


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kylie*

I understand if you don't want to give your location, but then I can't help check for you.
Be sure to look at Craigslist for your city and state under Lost and Found and Pets


----------

